# Is libpcre.so.1 required?



## fu7mu4 (Jan 4, 2013)

While I have installed FreeBSD 9.1 and I tried to install Xfce4, I have met missing library libpcre.so.1 problem when it installed xfce4-tumbler-0.1.26.The library libpcre.so.1 is required by dbus-binding-tool but the pcre port installs libpcre.so.3 and libpcre.so instead of libpcre.so.1. I don't know why.

*S*o I made symbolic link from libpcre.so.3 in /usr/local/lib and I re-tried to install Xfce4. It seems to go well.

*T*hanks for your reading.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

Anything that is still looking for the old library should be rebuilt.  Otherwise it's broken, and a symlink is a quick fix that will be a problem later.

Install sysutils/bsdadminscripts and run pkg_libchk(1) to find packages depending on old and missing libraries.


----------



## tankist02 (Jan 4, 2013)

BTW if I converted to pkgng - will bsdadminscripts still be useful/usable?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes.


----------

